# Is Mexico Experiencing a Bad Gasoline Crisis



## Jolga

This is my first post, however, I have been lurking on this board for many moons and appreciate how helpful and civilized the respondents are.:clap2:

My wife has gone "ga ga":eyebrows: over retiring in Mazatlan and her enthusiasm has spilled onto me, so we are planning to go down and scout the city for Christmas. Then, if all is good, we will sell our house in Canada this spring and rent an oceanside condo for 6 months before purchasing one later.

I am on long term disability, the weather is only fit for a moose here, so with all this time on my hands, I have been doing lots of research about Mexico/Mazatlan.

Now to my query, we would like to buy a car in Maz, probably a new Nissan Versa, it's the best-selling car in Mexico and hecho in México, so parts are easily available and the maintenance is the most reasonable of all makes.

I read on Alvolante, the best place to get Mexican car info, that their gas is very bad. César Roy, the resident car authority, has been receiving hundreds of complaints that even brand new cars are not performing as they should. Sputtering, bad acceleration, clogged fuel filters, and greatly reduced gas mileage. Up to 50% less 

César explains that this is due to the bad quality of the gas and that everyone should complain to PROFECO, as this situation is untenable.

Have any of you experienced this? Is it so bad that we should put aside our plans to buy a car and just rent one when necessary or is this just a tempest in a teacup?


----------



## TundraGreen

Jolga said:


> This is my first post, however, I have been lurking on this board for many moons and appreciate how helpful and civilized the respondents are.:clap2:
> 
> My wife has gone "ga ga":eyebrows: over retiring in Mazatlan and her enthusiasm has spilled onto me, so we are planning to go down and scout the city for Christmas. Then, if all is good, we will sell our house in Canada this spring and rent an oceanside condo for 6 months before purchasing one later.
> 
> I am on long term disability, the weather is only fit for a moose here, so with all this time on my hands, I have been doing lots of research about Mexico/Mazatlan.
> 
> Now to my query, we would like to buy a car in Maz, probably a new Nissan Versa, it's the best-selling car in Mexico and hecho in México, so parts are easily available and the maintenance is the most reasonable of all makes.
> 
> I read on Alvolante, the best place to get Mexican car info, that their gas is very bad. César Roy, the resident car authority, has been receiving hundreds of complaints that even brand new cars are not performing as they should. Sputtering, bad acceleration, clogged fuel filters, and greatly reduced gas mileage. Up to 50% less
> 
> César explains that this is due to the bad quality of the gas and that everyone should complain to PROFECO, as this situation is untenable.
> 
> Have any of you experienced this? Is it so bad that we should put aside our plans to buy a car and just rent one when necessary or is this just a tempest in a teacup?


I don't have a car and haven't bought gas in Mexico so I cannot answer your question from personal experience. But it sounds very unlikely to me. I know lots of people with cars, see thousands every day and have never heard about the problem.

Regarding your second option, living without a car and renting occasionally … . I think you might want to seriously consider this option whatever the gas situation. Unlike the US (and Canada?), it is possible to live many places in Mexico without a car. Many Mexicans live without a car, mostly because they can't afford one. 

There are two differences that make life without a car easier here than north of the border: 

1) If you live in either a small town or near the center of a city, there will be mercados and small hole-in-the-wall shops selling everything you need for everyday life. This is not true in modern suburbs and gated neighborhoods, but it certainly is true in the older, traditional parts of towns. So you can do all your shopping with a short walk. 

2) For those times when you want to go a little further, Mexico has well-developed, inexpensive, efficient public transit systems. 

So as you suggest, you can save the money spent on buying, insuring, and maintaining a car, and use it to rent one when you want to go somewhere special.


----------



## Jolga

Good advice! We will definitely try out the buses. Probably much better waiting for a bus near a palm tree, than shivering by a snowbank


----------



## goerge111

First of all good post.

Here i thought my car just need a tuneup. Never thought of the quality of gas problem. Usually I focus on just checking the meter on gas pump to ensure I got my monies worth. I can not really comment on as low as 50% lower mileage but it does seem to fluctuate often between fill ups.

I live to the north in Coahuila for the past 7 of 10 years.

Buying a new car sounds great. Both VW and Nissan are very popular here. I do not know the experiences of other expats here but my experience here in Saltillo is hit and runs and miner door dents are a daily occurrence. If you are fussy on new cars with no dents it is something to consider. 

My experience with insurance is mixed. Alright service if you call when in an accident if you don not mind up to a 2 hour wait. Careful on type of policy as deductibles I believe are about 5% of car value as opposed to a fixed value like $259.00 Cdn.

My experience is live, learn and share.

If you are open to suggestions a VW Derby used are cheap mid size car to start of with and later trade or sell if you decide to move up.

Good luck A


----------



## sparks

Never had problem with gas in 7 years and that covers quite a bit of Mexico


----------



## circle110

3.5 years of driving my 2002 Honda Accord here and it performs equally well on Mexican gas or US gas. I haven't noticed any difference at all.


----------



## tepetapan

I have never read Alvolante, or even heard of César Roy but after living in Mexico full time for over 10 years I would say this is udder nonsense. 
Beside the fact that Mexico is a net importer of gasoline, with most imported from Texas, Mexico has as modern refineries as any where in Canada and the USA. In fact, the refinery in Minatitlan, Veracruz, has just over gone a complete rebuild and is now capable of refining even Ultra low sulfur diesel at 30,000 gallons a day.
On edit,.. Cesar´s quote is."...Pemex Minatitlan now produces gasoline, to reconfigure the plant. Hopefully that improves the quality......." just about shows what he knows since Minatitlan has been refining gasoline and diesel for decades. The guy does not seem to really have much of a clue, IMHO.


----------



## FHBOY

Jolga said:


> This is my first post, however....
> 
> Now to my query, we would like to buy a car in Maz, probably a new Nissan Versa, it's the best-selling car in Mexico and hecho in México, so parts are easily available and the maintenance is the most reasonable of all makes.... and just rent one when necessary or is this just a tempest in a teacup?


Good for you, mate. We made the decision years ago, and will make it true in less than three months. Wherever you choose to go to live, you are on the right track, with one exception.

I rented a Nissan Versa on my last trip to Mexico this summer. It is an underpowered vehicle with very small wheels and as such, hills are a challenge. It has to do with the weight/power ratio, I believe. Staying within the Nissan line is a good idea, that's where we are looking, but Toyota, VW, Honda, Ford are also likely candidates.

Keep in touch, glad you chose to jump into the posters pool, the more the merrier!
:clap2:


----------



## Jolga

So far so good, I have gained lots of knowledge from all of you. :clap2:

*Goerge111*, if your car is running rough perhaps you should change gas stations, a chemical engineer, who is living in the Yucatan, posted this thread about the gas situation in Mexico: Just put the following link in your search engine:

*Pemex Gasoline: Issues? – The Article | Surviving Yucatan[/url]
*From what I can glean from this: Find a service station that is no more than 2 or 3 years old (if possible) then there is less of a chance that they will have the old rotting metal tanks that let water and dirt seep in. Of course, this is no guarantee that the lax inspection schedules and institutionalized corruption have not allowed an unscrupulous owner to doctor the gas with water or cheap solvents to add bulk. 

Check with the local taxi drivers where they buy gas. They will know which ones are best.

If you use your car infrequently don't buy too much gas that will sit in the tank for a long time as Mexican gas has a much shorter shelf life than US or CDN gas does.

*Sparks and Circle110*: Glad you never have any problems. Do you always fill up at the same station?

Yes, I agree with your suggestion to buy a used vehicle. I am the 2-year-old, lightly-used, previous-owner-has-taken-the-maximum-depreciation type; at least I was before I got married. My wife is a brand-new-car-or-nothing type .... so..... you know what they say.... "Happy wife, happy life!"

*Tepetapan:* Yes, Cesar Roy's website could be a croc, after all, he's part of the interweb and we all know what that can entail. Extreme scepticism and caution are de rigueur. As an FYI for those who want to delve in deeper here's the thread which we are discussing: Sorry can't post links yet but if you put this in your search it should take you there

*Preocupante consumo inusual de gasolina en autos en la región ALVOLANTE
*He is up to 252,000 hits a month now,  so IF he is misleading people he has the potential to do a lot of damage. 

*FHBOY*: Thanks for the encouragement! 

When you rented your Versa in Mexico I'm assuming it was an automatic, therefore saddled with the antiquated, 4-speed slushbox that Mexico gets. The parasitic losses due to the old-school torque converter and limited gearing probably contributed to the lack of spunk on hills. Yes, the power-to-weight ratio in the Versa is borderline at best, but in my experience, could be improved by purchasing the more reliable, lighter, power efficient, manual 5-speed.

Of course, I understand that manuals are not for everyone, but if it fits you, they can transform the driving experience of a supposedly 'underpowered" car into something that is highly serviceable. 

But I digress. Back to brass tacks.:focus:


----------



## joaquinx

Jolga said:


> *Pemex Gasoline: Issues? – The Article | Surviving Yucatan[/url]
> *From what I can glean from this: Find a service station that is no more than 2 or 3 years old (if possible) then there is less of a chance that they will have the old rotting metal tanks that let water and dirt seep in.
> 
> Check with the local taxi drivers where they buy gas. They will know which ones are best.
> 
> When you rented your Versa in Mexico I'm assuming it was an automatic, therefore saddled with the antiquated, 4-speed slushbox that Mexico gets. The parasitic losses due to the old-school torque converter and limited gearing probably contributed to the lack of spunk on hills. Yes, the power-to-weight ratio in the Versa is borderline at best, but in my experience, could be improved by purchasing the more reliable, lighter, power efficient, manual 5-speed.


I stop at gas stations where I see the Taxis fill up. They know that there "a liter is a liter".

I agree about the Versa. That is a 100+ hp engine that should make it up any hill, however, that auto trans is worthless. I have a VW Crossfox with a 100 hp engine of the same size but with a 5-speed manual. It goes up any hill. 

When you buy a small car, ask what gasoline it uses - Magna (regular) or Premium. I forgot this when I bought my VW and the last words of the salesperson as I drove away was, "It uses Premium!" A 1600 cc engine that produces 100 hp has got to use premium.


----------



## circle110

Jolga said:


> *Sparks and Circle110*: Glad you never have any problems. Do you always fill up at the same station?


No, my wife and I drive all over the country. As of yet, I haven't had a noticeably bad tank of gas.

I worry more about the little scams the gas attendants try to pull.


----------



## joaquinx

circle110 said:


> I worry more about the little scams the gas attendants try to pull.


I get out and unlock the gas cap, make sure the pump is reset to zero, and have the correct change.


----------



## michmex

My wife has never experienced any gas problems with her Mexican built/plated Nissan car. I have never experienced any gas problems with my USA 6 Cyl Ford Fusion. I too, always get out of the vehicle to check the pump, watch and talk to the attendant and get the money out my pocket to pay him/her.


----------



## tepetapan

Jolga said:


> So far so good, I have gained lots of knowledge from all of you.
> 
> 
> *Tepetapan:* Yes, Cesar Roy's website could be a croc, ........
> 
> ....He is up to 252,000 hits a month now, so IF he is misleading people he has the potential to do a lot of damage. .........
> 
> :


Not exactly, You want gas in Mexico you buy it from Pemex. Any claims he makes is mute and an exercise in futility or just filling in some dead space on the web page. No one here on the forum seems to have problems with the gas in Mexico. Or my friends or my neighbors now that you bring it up. 
. I can remember my dad driving to Matemores every Saturday to fill up and then go out for dinner using the money they saved. That was back in 1970


----------



## Jolga

tepetapan said:


> Not exactly, You want gas in Mexico you buy it from Pemex. Any claims he makes is mute and an exercise in futility or just filling in some dead space on the web page. No one here on the forum seems to have problems with the gas in Mexico. Or my friends or my neighbors now that you bring it up.
> . I can remember my dad driving to Matemores every Saturday to fill up and then go out for dinner using the money they saved. That was back in 1970


Well it's looking quite good re: the quality of gas questions I had. If we don't buy a car it will not be because of any gas concerns. Looks like you just have to be a little more careful than in the US/Canada where I just buy Shell Top Tier and call it a day.

Re: the problems with pump fraud that several of you have mentioned, there may be a glimmer of hope on the way. Here is a recent article published in The Mazatlán Messenger: 

Written on 22 Oct 12 at 11:51 am by Maureen Dietrich
Technology to Ensure Gas Stations do not Cheat
Filed under National News no comments 
The introduction this week of Norma Oficial Mexicana 185 which obligates gas stations to pump full liters, not portions thereof, also permits the Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor (Profeco) to have access to gas station software and databases to verify the station is in compliance with the law.

Arturo Ordóñez Mondragón, Profeco delegate in Sinaloa, explained that whereas his department could previously check compliance with the law on the day the inspector attended the gas station, now they can check the station´s database for weeks or months before the inspection.

He told media there are 394 gas stations in Sinaloa of which only 43 percent have the required technology but with the introduction of the law, more and more gas stations are installing the software required.

This month Profeco received five complaints against gas stations, a low percentage he said considering the number of cars and service stations in the State. (from Noroeste)


----------



## tepetapan

The law to update the software was passed nearly 2 years ago, giving each Pemex owner time to get this update done. It runs a bit over 1200 pesos per pump so everyone was dragging their feet to get it installed. 
Now that the mandated date is here the news in Mexico is talking about how now you will get a liter when you pay for a liter. I feel that the stations who have been cheating people will try once again to find a way around the new software. Once a thief always a thief. It is like buying a kilo of tortillas and putting them on your digital scale to find you only got 930 grams....been there, done that. 
There is a government agency who is suppose to check not only gas pumps for accuracy but all scales at tortillarias, produce markets and meat markets. Can you even imagine that here in Mexico where everyone has a scale! They seem to be pretty consistent at the Pemex pumps but everything else is beyond the capability of the agency and they depend on people to notify them of inconsistency in weights. 
I too, as someone mentioned, buy my gas locally from the Pemex that the taxis, collectivos and buses use. If nothing else it is always fresh gas since they do a volume business. And like in the USA, if I see a tanker dumping fuel I drive away and wait a day to fill since that is when things get stirred up in the holding tanks.


----------



## stilltraveling

Bad gas used to be a common problem. Because the price is fixed, station owners would dilute the gas with cheaper substances to skim off more profit. I haven't noticed this as being a problem in the last decade since PROFECO actually started doing their job under Fox. I've even seen their testing vehicles performing random inspections at various pumps on several occasions, so at least it appears that they're on the job. I'm sure there are some station operators out there who still try to pull it off every once in a while, but given the criminal penalties and the frequency of inspections, I don't imagine that it's a common occurrence anymore.


----------



## Heyduke

I have drove a truck for 5 years and never had any problems: Some gas stations can get dirt in the tank and that could cause trouble.


----------



## kazslo

Here's a neat website I came across (can't remember where I saw the link):

Procuraduría Federal de Consumidor - Profeco


It lets you put in the station number, owner's name, or your municipality/state and see the testing history of any pemex station. You can see if the station ever had pumps that didn't put out the right amount, if there were other errors, or if the station refused testing and if any complaints have been received.


----------



## TundraGreen

Heyduke said:


> I have drove a truck for 5 years and never had any problems: Some gas stations can get dirt in the tank and that could cause trouble.


I got a tank full of dirty water once. It was at an Arco station in San Francisco, California.


----------



## mexicogeoff

I've been buying gas and diesel in Mexico for 21 years and only once have I ever had bad fuel and that was gas in Sonora . Shop for insurance . I was in an accident ( I was t-boned by a Mexican 1tp ) and the 8 natives that were on the truck along with police said it was my fault because I shouldn't have been in the way . I screamed , yelled and of course shot off to the 2 cops . We all went to the jail/court house . My insurance company was the insurance company for the 1tpu which was leaving a job site with the 8 native employees (they were workers for a condo tower being built and the truck belonged to the builder . I did get out of it and they paid the repair bill on my truck (9000 dollars) but they kept my truck for 5 months .


----------



## cuylers5746

*PEMEX Gas - my 2 pesos worth*



Jolga said:


> This is my first post, however, I have been lurking on this board for many moons and appreciate how helpful and civilized the respondents are.:clap2:
> 
> My wife has gone "ga ga":eyebrows: over retiring in Mazatlan and her enthusiasm has spilled onto me, so we are planning to go down and scout the city for Christmas. Then, if all is good, we will sell our house in Canada this spring and rent an oceanside condo for 6 months before purchasing one later.
> 
> I am on long term disability, the weather is only fit for a moose here, so with all this time on my hands, I have been doing lots of research about Mexico/Mazatlan.
> 
> Now to my query, we would like to buy a car in Maz, probably a new Nissan Versa, it's the best-selling car in Mexico and hecho in México, so parts are easily available and the maintenance is the most reasonable of all makes.
> 
> I read on Alvolante, the best place to get Mexican car info, that their gas is very bad. César Roy, the resident car authority, has been receiving hundreds of complaints that even brand new cars are not performing as they should. Sputtering, bad acceleration, clogged fuel filters, and greatly reduced gas mileage. Up to 50% less
> 
> César explains that this is due to the bad quality of the gas and that everyone should complain to PROFECO, as this situation is untenable.
> 
> Have any of you experienced this? Is it so bad that we should put aside our plans to buy a car and just rent one when necessary or is this just a tempest in a teacup?


Hi Jolga;

Some very good replies to your post, and very informative. 

Yea, probably older stations with minor cracks in tanks could leak in a little water. In my city Tepic there's a problem with some of the stations, "shorting you a liter". Here we can't follow the taxi's into stations -- as some of them were built, paid for by our tax dollars stolen by a past Governor that wanted a gas station. Actually we avoid them like the plague to make sure we're not still enriching his pockets.

I have a 4 cylinder 2.0 liter engine with 16 valves, and find that's it's better to run "Roja" or Premium in it. We have a lot of up hills down hills going to the beach and lakes. I found it costs about the same to use Verde - Regular as Roja - Premium per tank in those conditions. Pay less with Verde, but consumes more gas. Pay more with Roja, but consume less gas. I keep using Roja as I think it's better gas for the engine?

Even though it's the same company PEMEX, there's so many refineries of different ages and condition around Mexico. They even have a big refinery in Rosarito Beach near T.J. So, I can attest not all Pemex Gas in Mexico is equal - no way. Just like in the States, you want cheap gas go to ARCO, and it poorer quality than say Shell or Chevron with their extra additives they put into it. 

Actually bottom line running on PEMEX in Mexico is like running on ARCO gas in California. Meaning over time I get poorer gas mileage, every 3 years or so I need to put in the additive to clean out the fuel injectors. 

Hey don't get me wrong. PEMEX gas as far as I'm concerned Roja is just fine. PEMEX has come a long way over the last 50 years experience with them.


----------



## Jolga

Thanks for the info cuylers5746,

If I decide to buy a car I will definitely keep an eye on the performance and change gas stations if there are any problems. 

Sounds like a good idea to give the injectors a cleaning every 2 or 3 years. 

I am used to running my BMW with high test gas, so I will be sure to test the Mexican variety.


----------



## rubiocesar83

The problem with gas mileage being lower is not with the quality of the gasoline per say, rather is a stealing problem in gas stations, just go and fill out a gallon container and the gas meter will end up being 6 liters instead of 3.8...

That is horrible especially when gasoline prices is almost as high as in the USA, I heard that in Venezuela is almost free for their citizens so kudos to Hugo Chavez for that. :clap2:

And yes I am Mexican.

CR.


----------



## Jolga

rubiocesar83 said:


> The problem with gas mileage being lower is not with the quality of the gasoline per say, rather is a stealing problem in gas stations, just go and fill out a gallon container and the gas meter will end up being 6 liters instead of 3.8...
> 
> That is horrible especially when gasoline prices is almost as high as in the USA, I heard that in Venezuela is almost free for their citizens so kudos to Hugo Chavez for that. :clap2:
> 
> And yes I am Mexican.
> 
> CR.


Good logic Rubio. of course many people would not be aware they are being robbed, so they might attribute the discrepancies to lower quality gas. Some also have blamed the car manufacturers for publishing trumped-up fuel efficiency figures.


----------



## gudgrief

It has been years since I've been to Mazatlan. It didn't seem to be the place to be without a car. Here in the center of Zacatecas, it's easy enough to get around on foot 80-90% of the time. Other times, the local buses and taxis are rapid enough and very reasonable. 

None of my close friends complain about the quality of gas, however many of the Nissan Tsuru taxis struggle to get up the steeper hills, especially when they have to slowdown to make a turn from one uphill street to another. It could be lack of a tuneup.

Many years ago, I worked at the GM plant in Ramos Arizpe, Coah., Mexico. The company garage took our company cars into the shop every 3000 km. and did an oil change including cleaning or replacing the air filter along with changing the oil and FUEL filters. Between dust in the air and tanks and pipes at the stations that may not be kept as clean as they should. Dirty air and fuel can rob the car of power pretty quik.


----------



## AlanMexicali

I pass by this one Pemex station regularly and see long lines all the time. Many taxis. My wife says this Pemex has a reputation for acurate pumps and people believe it gives you the exact amount where other Pemex stations might not. We bought a new car a couple of months ago and we have written down gas and milege. I put $400.00 pesos in each time and calculate the klms per liter. I put in $400.00 pesos at this Pemex after waiting 20 minutes to get gas and calulated the klms per liter. Guess what? It worked out to exactly the same as the other Pemex stations we randomly filled up at over the last couple of months.

Now when I drive by and see long lines I have to wonder how things like this happen here and nowhere else. Could it be just me or are others beginning to wonder about certain things that seem odd. This seemed odd to me years ago thinking Pemex inspectors regularly check the pumps and have a habit of replacing newer looking pumps all over Mexico. Years ago I have seen local Pemex stations closed and rumor had it was because the contract "owners" where caught cheating, but not recently. Are some places still playing the old games or are some people simply reminiscing too much.

I read about things on the expat boards that sound 15 years ago stuff quite often like giving the wrong change all the time/short changing expats at a large supermarket, before computerization, etc.


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> … I read about things on the expat boards that sound 15 years ago stuff quite often like giving the wrong change all the time/short changing expats at a large supermarket, before computerization, etc.


A checker at a Aurora Bodega tried to short change me once about 5 years ago. The change he gave me from a $500 peso bill was $100 pesos short. When I just continued holding out my hand waiting, he gave me the other 100. He had it hidden in his hand. I have never been back to that store, partly because of that experience, but mostly because I learned that Aurora Bodega is part of Walmart.


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> A checker at a Aurora Bodega tried to short change me once about 5 years ago. The change he gave me from a $500 peso bill was $100 pesos short. When I just continued holding out my hand waiting, he gave me the other 100. He had it hidden in his hand. I have never been back to that store, partly because of that experience, but mostly because I learned that Aurora Bodega is part of Walmart.


 Once about 6 years ago I went to the furniture district in Mexicali to buy a dinning room set. I found a nice one and paid $5,000 pesos and they were going to deliver it in 2 hours. I went across the mall and found one I liked better. I went back to cancel and get a refund, I paid cash, and the salesman said I will loose $500.00 pesos. The girl at the counter who took the money overheard him and gave me the $5000.00 pesos. When I was leaving they were having a fight. Since then I have been extra careful doing any transactions. I have never been shortchanged since, yet, perhaps a coincidence?

Before that we were all going to the beach and stopped at an OXXO to fill up the cooler and buy snacks, 4 kids and us 2 adults, a 3 hour drive 6AM and no breakfast. The girl at the busy OXXO charged me on 2 reciepts because we had the counter full and were still buying stuff. My girlfriend, at the time, says check the items and 2 reciepts. She charged me about $100.00 pesos for stuff I didn´t have in the bags.


----------



## gudgrief

"we had the counter full and were still buying stuff ... "
Could those be the keywords? Could you have gone off without some of your stuff? It's been known to happen.

Did OXXO have scanners back then?
Was anyone watching the cashier while she was ringing up your order?


----------



## AlanMexicali

gudgrief said:


> "we had the counter full and were still buying stuff ... "
> Could those be the keywords? Could you have gone off without some of your stuff? It's been known to happen.
> 
> Did OXXO have scanners back then?
> Was anyone watching the cashier while she was ringing up your order?


What was happening was she rang up the first bunch of stuff, had a line of people wanting to pay, so closed that sale and bagged it, didn´t ask us for any money, then went to the other people and then opened up another sale for us to finish. We waited until the place was empty and took out all the stuff in the bags, about $500.00 pesos worth in front of her and she gave us back the about $100.00 pesos extra we paid right then and there. Yes they had scanners back then, I think. Good question.


----------



## jamesmetairie

*consider this=-*

in the late 80,s i lived in mexico. drove a (usa made)1976 olds omega(chevy nova) with 260 v/8.most cars being exported in them days had work done on the "egr" (exhaust gas recircle system) to avoid problems with bad gas overseas. down in mexico we only had"Nova" pemex cheap gas . it was leaded. sometimes i had the ignition key in my hand and the car was still running. solution = i bought a VW "diesel" engine little truck. same as the VW rabbit. no more problems.plus waiting in the traffic line at the border bridge for over an hour was no problem because diesels run cool.


----------



## jamesmetairie

*why move to mexico=-*

25 years ago it was inexpensive for me to live in mexico and I did for 5 years.From what I hear from family in Mexico that ain,t the case nowadays.

But the #1 reason is crime is way out of control and just about coast to coast. It don,t hurt untill you,re the vicitm. Then,"Wow!"

I know.

Best advice =---Try South Texas. The food is great,the people are nice, property is reasonable,etc.


----------



## TundraGreen

jamesmetairie said:


> … But the #1 reason is crime is way out of control and just about coast to coast. …


Is that the crime in New Orleans or South Texas that is way out of control?


----------



## jamesmetairie

Crime in New Orleans is about 95% thugs on thugs with drug deals gone bad. There is "zero" extortion and kidnapping and rape of young family girls and heads being cut off and murder of bus riders,etc.
And I visit Victoria,Texas alot and see nothing bad at all happening there . Plus there,s millions of good tex/mex food joints and you ain,t gotta worry about contracting thypoid fever or dengue fever,etc.
I was in the Merchant Marine 28 years and lived all over Asia and traveled to about 70 countrys in the world and have no plans to return to Mexico for any reason.
Anyway, do what works for yourself.different strokes.


----------



## Isla Verde

jamesmetairie said:


> Crime in New Orleans is about 95% thugs on thugs with drug deals gone bad. There is "zero" extortion and kidnapping and rape of young family girls and heads being cut off and murder of bus riders,etc.
> And I visit Victoria,Texas alot and see nothing bad at all happening there . Plus there,s millions of good tex/mex food joints and you ain,t gotta worry about contracting thypoid fever or dengue fever,etc.
> I was in the Merchant Marine 28 years and lived all over Asia and traveled to about 70 countrys in the world and have no plans to return to Mexico for any reason.
> Anyway, do what works for yourself.different strokes.


If you have such a negative opinion of Mexico, then why are you posting on the Mexican forum? In any event, I think your comments are proof that you know little about what it's like to live here in 2012.


----------



## jasavak

I've driven thousands of miles with gasoline and diesel vehicles in Mexico . In fact , I met my wife in Mazatlan 25 years ago . However , Mazatlan is defiantly not my cup of tea because of the harsh weather and bugs and other reasons . 

Only one time 20 years ago in Baja California I had some dirty fuel . Buying a Nissan is a good idea . 

I usually buy cars new in the U.S. , but Mexico is a different game . You may want to consider buying a used vehicle for a few reasons . 

The cost of major repairs and mechanic labor is much less.


New cars will depreciate much faster , need more insurance , require tenencias and more worries about scratches and dents .


----------



## RVGRINGO

You have outdated information. For example, the tenencia is a thing of the past.


----------



## jasavak

No more tenecias , just higher tax on the higher value . I imagine the beaches are still crawling with roaches and the summers are still hot and humid .


----------



## octaviojhm

jamesmetairie said:


> Crime in New Orleans is about 95% thugs on thugs with drug deals gone bad. There is "zero" extortion and kidnapping and rape of young family girls and heads being cut off and murder of bus riders,etc.
> And I visit Victoria,Texas alot and see nothing bad at all happening there . Plus there,s millions of good tex/mex food joints and you ain,t gotta worry about contracting thypoid fever or dengue fever,etc.
> I was in the Merchant Marine 28 years and lived all over Asia and traveled to about 70 countrys in the world and have no plans to return to Mexico for any reason.
> Anyway, do what works for yourself.different strokes.


LOL 
There are probably more shootings in The Galleria Area in Houston than at Polanco in Mexico City, yeah Thugs on Thugs right?

No rapes in Houston or McAllen right?
No Massive Shootings in the US...wait, except in Phoenix, College Station TX or Aurora CO right? 

Typhoid? Salmonella in the US?... NEVER !!!
cdc.gov/salmonella/outbreaks.html

Too much Fox News I guess ...


----------



## TundraGreen

jamesmetairie said:


> … and have no plans to return to Mexico for any reason. …


I am tempted to say "Thank goodness", but instead I would suggest you visit sometime and see what it is really like. All of the stuff that is reported in the news does happen in Mexico, but it is by no means the whole story. Incidentally, do your relatives live in Mexico now or are they getting their information from the US news?

Mexico is certainly different than it was 1980's, probably better in most ways. Wasn't that when Salinas gave away the phone system, made Carlos Slim the richest man in the world, and gave Mexico an expensive monopoly phone system. The drug cartel violence is a real problem. Every country has real problems. But there is more to a country than its problems and there is more to Mexico than the drug cartels.


----------



## jasavak

octaviojhm said:


> LOL
> There are probably more shootings in The Galleria Area in Houston than at Polanco in Mexico City, yeah Thugs on Thugs right?
> 
> No rapes in Houston or McAllen right?
> No Massive Shootings in the US...wait, except in Phoenix, College Station TX or Aurora CO right?
> 
> Typhoid? Salmonella in the US?... NEVER !!!
> cdc.gov/salmonella/outbreaks.html
> 
> Too much Fox News I guess ...




Too much CNN , Washington Post , MSNBC , PBS , Obama Swine Flu hoax and Operation fast and Fury .


----------



## RVGRINGO

Ah ha! He's shown his colors and that explains it all. He's a "believer".


----------



## octaviojhm

jasavak said:


> Too much CNN , Washington Post , MSNBC , PBS , Obama Swine Flu hoax and Operation fast and Fury .


LOL 
You must hate Big Bird too... Hahaha !


----------



## TundraGreen

Am I the only one who finds the last few posts on this thread confusing? I can't figure out who people are talking about or what the point is.


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> Am I the only one who finds the last few posts on this thread confusing? I can't figure out who people are talking about or what the point is.


The guy was saying among the other news sources PBS is liberal and refuting the comment about Fox News. PBS has Sesame Street and Big Bird. It is funny.


----------



## mickisue1

But throwing in "Obama swine flu hoax"????

When did the President comment on swine flu?

IIRC, it was a big deal in 2003, not during this president's first term.

I remember that we got an amazing deal at a beautiful B &B on Vancouver Island for our honeymoon, because the Japanese tourists who made up the bulk of their summer renters had cancelled, d/t fears of contracting flu in Canada.


----------



## AlanMexicali

mickisue1 said:


> But throwing in "Obama swine flu hoax"????
> 
> When did the President comment on swine flu?
> 
> IIRC, it was a big deal in 2003, not during this president's first term.
> 
> I remember that we got an amazing deal at a beautiful B &B on Vancouver Island for our honeymoon, because the Japanese tourists who made up the bulk of their summer renters had cancelled, d/t fears of contracting flu in Canada.


The swine flu epidemic as it was called a pandemic here in Mexico was in 2009. I stayed in my house for 10 days in Mexicali and only left and wore a mask when going to OXXO to get food and drinks. It was a real big deal in Mexico for a month. Mexico City was shut down for a week and other cities cancelled schools and universities and some gov´t. offices were close for a week also.


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> The swine flu epidemic as it was called a pandemic here in Mexico was in 2008. I stayed in my house for 10 days in Mexicali and only left and wore a mask when going to OXXO to get food and drinks. It was a real big deal in Mexico for a month. Mexico City was shut down for a week and other cities cancelled schools and universities and some gov´t. offices were close for a week also.


On the other hand, I traveled all month with trips to Mexico City, Ensenada and Barranca del Cobre. Everything was very uncrowded.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> On the other hand, I traveled all month with trips to Mexico City, Ensenada and Barranca del Cobre. Everything was very uncrowded.


I really enjoyed living in Mexico City during that time. It was so peaceful and quiet and the traffic almost disappeared. On the other hand, most of the restaurants I patronize were closed, so I had to stay home and cook, not my favorite pastime.


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> On the other hand, I traveled all month with trips to Mexico City, Ensenada and Barranca del Cobre. Everything was very uncrowded.


Yes it was April 2009, not 2008 and we in Mexicali freaked out bigtime. The local news pumped us up. They had many reported cases in the Imperial Valley and about 65 in San Diego and maybe 40 actually cases in Mexicali in the end and a couple of deaths.


----------



## AlanMexicali

mickisue1 said:


> But throwing in "Obama swine flu hoax"????
> 
> When did the President comment on swine flu?
> 
> IIRC, it was a big deal in 2003, not during this president's first term.
> 
> I remember that we got an amazing deal at a beautiful B &B on Vancouver Island for our honeymoon, because the Japanese tourists who made up the bulk of their summer renters had cancelled, d/t fears of contracting flu in Canada.


2003 Canada. I think you are thinking of the bird flu. Not swine flu .. H1N1.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> I really enjoyed living in Mexico City during that time. It was so peaceful and quiet and the traffic almost disappeared. On the other hand, most of the restaurants I patronize were closed, so I had to stay home and cook, not my favorite pastime.


COOL. Where is Longford to tell us to get back on topic?


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> I really enjoyed living in Mexico City during that time. It was so peaceful and quiet and the traffic almost disappeared. On the other hand, most of the restaurants I patronize were closed, so I had to stay home and cook, not my favorite pastime.


Pretty funny!

I'm one of those people who has only ever gotten a flu shot twice in my life. And I've also only gotten the flu twice in my life, so, there you go.

If you take reasonable care of your immune system, don't go overboard on the "antiseptic" stuff unless it's really needed, then it's much harder to catch any little thing. Or even any big thing.


----------



## edgeee

I'm confused.
Do you get the flu from bad gas, or does the flu give you bad gas?


----------



## jasavak

The " Swine Flu " was pretty much a hoax because the number of deaths were less than any normal flu . Many Mexicans believe the Obama administration started the hoax because the outbreak coincided with President Barack Obama’s trip to Mexico City on April 16 , 2009 . The flu stories grew faster than the virus itself by the AP and the Obama administration . At one time the Mexican border was closed and a huge " avoid Mexico " campaign was born . 

Below is a non Fox news source approved by the Obama administration :


http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/was...use-says-obama-not-affected-by-swine-flu.html


----------



## TundraGreen

jasavak said:


> The " Swine Flu " was pretty much a hoax because the number of deaths were less than any normal flu . Many Mexicans believe the Obama administration started the hoax because the outbreak coincided with President Barack Obama’s trip to Mexico City on April 16 , 2009 . The flu stories grew faster than the virus itself by the AP and the Obama administration . At one time the Mexican border was closed and a huge " avoid Mexico " campaign was born .
> 
> Below is a non Fox news source approved by the Obama administration :
> 
> 
> Obama's Mexico trip overlapped with swine flu; White House says he's fine - latimes.com


Wikipedia definition of "Hoax": "A hoax is a deliberately fabricated falsehood made to masquerade as truth. It is distinguishable from errors in observation or judgment, or rumors, urban legends, pseudosciences or April Fools' Day events that are passed along in good faith by believers or as jokes."

People love to believe in conspiracies. I do not believe the 2009 flu was a deliberate falsehood. It was just a combination of the medical community worried about the possibility of a pandemic and the press's usual looking for something exciting to write about that resulted in exaggerated worries about how serious the outbreak was.


----------



## bibarnes

*Bad Gas*

We have lived in Mexico for almost 5 years. Our main vehicle is a 2003 Buick Lesabre and we just sold a 2002Chevy Silverado 2500HD. I have had zero problems with the quality of gas. We also have a 2003 Damon Challenger with a 10 cylinder Ford engine and I have no problem with quality there either. 

Mexico has no refineries. The oil is piped up to the states and refined and returned as Deisel and Gas (2 grades). They are running out of oil on land and have enlisted the help of Brazil to drill off shore in the Gulf. Gas prices are rising about .10mxp every 2 weeks. 5 years ago it was $7.52mxp/Liter now it is $10.72mxp/liter or , at the current exchange rate $3.0673usd/Gallon.

I am in the Chapala region of Mexico and that might make a difference. I still get about 9.4liters/100Km. Of course I do a lot of up and down mountains which dip into fuel economy. On level ground I get about 6liters/100Km.


----------



## joaquinx

bibarnes said:


> Mexico has no refineries. The oil is piped up to the states and refined and returned as Deisel and Gas (2 grades).


Don't tell them that in Minatitlán or Tabasco.


----------



## gudgrief

TundraGreen said:


> People love to believe in conspiracies. I do not believe the 2009 flu was a deliberate falsehood. It was just a combination of the medical community worried about the possibility of a pandemic and the press's usual looking for something exciting to write about that resulted in exaggerated worries about how serious the outbreak was.


I don't think much of conspiracy theories. However, there has been a thread through all news reporting for the last 30 or more years. When there's an evident factor of uncertainty, the media tends to play "Chicken Little." The people in charge, themselves, didn't do too much to calm fears till it was absolutely clear that this particular strain was quite mild.

I've only been here for four years. Maybe I'm an old fart that has regressed to a second adolescence. It still amazes me how many people are on the street sporting surgical masks. Have there been any large group studies as to the effectiveness of the masks?


There's no excuse for the media. The medical profrssionals in charge of the situation were wise to take a conservative approach until the knew the magnitude and gravity of the outbreak.


----------



## tepetapan

gudgrief said:


> I don't think much of conspiracy theories. However, there has been a thread through all news reporting for the last 30 or more years. When there's an evident factor of uncertainty, the media tends to play "Chicken Little." The people in charge, themselves, didn't do too much to calm fears till it was absolutely clear that this particular strain was quite mild.
> 
> I've only been here for four years. Maybe I'm an old fart that has regressed to a second adolescence. It still amazes me how many people are on the street sporting surgical masks. Have there been any large group studies as to the effectiveness of the masks?
> 
> 
> There's no excuse for the media. The medical profrssionals in charge of the situation were wise to take a conservative approach until the knew the magnitude and gravity of the outbreak.


 First off, many in Mexico wear the masks if they have a cold or the flu to prevent passing it on .. and other wear them to keep from someone coughing or sneezing in their face.
Second thing is if you followed the swine flu thing, a month or 6 weeks after the pandemic warning and closing Mexico...on page 18 of a newspaper...was an article that had people from the CDC admitted they dropped the ball and screwed things up. Too late to save the economy in Mexico for those quarters but whatever.
And if you really followed along, months later they admitted the swine flu was not unique and they had instances of it on record dating back years. 
.....P.S. they DO have refineries in Mexico! AND they DO have the capability to produce ultra low sulfur diesel fuel!


----------



## gudgrief

I was talking about the people in charge in Mexico. 
I still ask if any actual studies have been done regarding the effectiveness of masks for any civilian purpose. I do understand the thinking behind their use.


----------



## bibarnes

*Bad gas*



joaquinx said:


> Don't tell them that in Minatitlán or Tabasco.


I was told that by a Mexican citizen here in the Lake Chapala region. I didn't bother to check it out because it wasn't on-line. Next time I'll know better. The other part of my post is personal knowledge. I did have someone tell me that whenever he drove south across the border on his motorcycle that he started getting lower mileage. That could possibly be the increase in altitude. Older vehicles without compter controlled fuel ignition will burn more fuel as the altitude increases. Again thanks for the info. BTW what is the capacity of the refineries? Is it enough for the entire country or does some of the oil go across the border and return?


----------



## joaquinx

bibarnes said:


> Again thanks for the info. BTW what is the capacity of the refineries? Is it enough for the entire country or does some of the oil go across the border and return?


I was wrong about Tabasco. Somehow, I thought that they had one. Must have been thinking of Cuidad de Carmen.


Reynosa Refinery (Pemex) Reynosa, Tamaulipas (?)
Minatitlan Refinery (Pemex) Minatitlan 167,000 bbl/d (26,600 m3/d)
Cadereyta Refinery (Pemex) Cadereyta Jiménez, Nuevo León 217,000 bbl/d (34,500 m3/d)
Tula Refinery (Pemex) Tula, Hidalgo 290,000 bbl/d (46,000 m3/d)
Salamanca Refinery (Pemex) Salamanca, Guanajuato 192,000 bbl/d (30,500 m3/d)
Ciudad Madero Refinery (Pemex) Ciudad Madero 152,000 bbl/d (24,200 m3/d)
Salina Cruz Refinery (Pemex) Salina Cruz 227,000 bbl/d (36,100 m3/d)


----------



## jasavak

tepetapan said:


> First off, many in Mexico wear the masks if they have a cold or the flu to prevent passing it on .. and other wear them to keep from someone coughing or sneezing in their face.
> Second thing is if you followed the swine flu thing, a month or 6 weeks after the pandemic warning and closing Mexico...on page 18 of a newspaper...was an article that had people from the CDC admitted they dropped the ball and screwed things up. Too late to save the economy in Mexico for those quarters but whatever.
> And if you really followed along, months later they admitted the swine flu was not unique and they had instances of it on record dating back years.
> .....P.S. they DO have refineries in Mexico! AND they DO have the capability to produce ultra low sulfur diesel fuel!



Yes , the flu was not unique and the Mexican economy really took a beating . 

I flew to Mexico in June when many people had cancelled their flights because I didn't believe the B.S. stories coming from our government . Many people in Mexico blamed the Obama administration because the Swine Flu campaign coincided with Obama's visit . Supposedly , the meeting with Calderon didn't please Obama so the avoid Mexico like the plague campaign began . Of course they have doubled down with " escalating drug violence " campaign . 

CNN report : Obama heads to Mexico amid escalating drug violence - CNN.com


Back to topic . Mexico has ultra low sulfur diesel available in many major cities , but not everywhere . Mexican gasoline is comes in 87 octane Magna (la verde) or 91 octane premium (la roja) . Either blend seems to be of good quality and seems to yield the same fuel economy in my vehicles . My 2006 VW Lupo averages around 14-15 km/liter .. I usually offer the gas jockey a soda or bottle of water if I have one and tip the guy 5 pesos or so .


----------



## mickisue1

gudgrief said:


> I don't think much of conspiracy theories. However, there has been a thread through all news reporting for the last 30 or more years. When there's an evident factor of uncertainty, the media tends to play "Chicken Little." The people in charge, themselves, didn't do too much to calm fears till it was absolutely clear that this particular strain was quite mild.
> 
> I've only been here for four years. Maybe I'm an old fart that has regressed to a second adolescence. It still amazes me how many people are on the street sporting surgical masks. Have there been any large group studies as to the effectiveness of the masks?
> 
> 
> There's no excuse for the media. The medical profrssionals in charge of the situation were wise to take a conservative approach until the knew the magnitude and gravity of the outbreak.


There were a couple of cases of swine flu in kids who were exhibiting hogs at the Minnesota State Fair this year. These are kids who spent most of their days inhaling the exhalations of their pigs.

The State Fair, with the blessing of the State Epidemiologist, decided NOT to close the barns at the fair, although it did post big warning about not touching the pigs, or the piglets at the "Miracle of Birth" exhibit. It was, IMO, a case of a sensible handling of the subject.

The former State Epidemiologist wrote an opinion piece about how his former employers had sold out to the pressure from the Fair, which is a huge thing in this state that's a combination of large metropolitan areas and huge swaths of rural areas.

It seems that most people in positions of protecting the public from disease go overboard. 

To bring this back to the original topic, though, the chances of getting bad fuel, if you use caution, seems about as likely as contracting swine flu (or bird, for that matter) if you use caution.


----------



## Mexstan

I have lived in Mexico for going on 13 years and have NEVER had a gas or diesel problem in Mexico. I have experienced bad gas in the states. If your car is spluttering or doing other strange things, then the advice provided so far is good. Two other things to consider: if you do not drive a lot, then keep the tank full to avoid condensation. Condensation could cause spluttering. Add a good quality additive occasionally to help get rid of any water. Also, an engine that does not perform as expected could just need a good tune up.

I have driven well over 100,000 miles (miles, not kms) in Mexico, so should know something about Mexican fuel. The fuel filter in my Dodge Ram with the diesel engine is _always_ black and gungy when I drive in the states using American fuel, but stays clean and white when I use the Mexican diesel. Maybe the American diesel is not as refined as the Mexican? My wife has owned 3 cars in the last 13 years and not one of them have ever had a engine problem that is gas related. Bottom line, there is no fuel problem in Mexico. As stated previously, always fill up where the taxis or busses fill up.

Three good cars to consider are the Ford Focus, Toyota Prius and the VW Jetta, especially the diesel engine version. I have a friend that has owed Focus's for years with never a major problem. Have driven them with the manual and slushbox and both are good, but always prefer a manual. The Jetta diesel may cost a bit more but is ultra reliable, has good power and provides better fuel consumption than most hybrids. If you balk at buying a diesel car, ever wonder why a high majority of cars in Europe are diesel powered? Most diesel engines are just getting run in by the time a gas engine is due for an expensive overhaul.

Yesterday I heard that the new government is going to do away with the all fuel subsidies, so if that is true, then expect much higher fuel costs soon.


----------



## joaquinx

Mexstan said:


> Yesterday I heard that the new government is going to do away with the all fuel subsidies, so if that is true, then expect much higher fuel costs soon.


They have doing this for over a year by increasing the price a few centavos a month. Soon the subsidy will be gone except for buses.


----------



## johnmex

joaquinx said:


> They have doing this for over a year by increasing the price a few centavos a month. Soon the subsidy will be gone except for buses.


As far as I know this has been going on for about 10 years.


----------



## AlanMexicali

johnmex said:


> As far as I know this has been going on for about 10 years.


I remember the increases many years ago [7 or 8 and beyond] were not monthly, but about 2X a year or so. Pemex had to get a Federal commission´s approval to increase prices back then and the taxistas and autobuses used to paint on their windows. "No more gas price increases!"


----------



## mickisue1

Whereas in the US, the oil companies receive enormous subsidies, and raise their prices at will.

The cost of a gallon of gas in the US is much less than the approximately equivalent four liters in the eurozone.

OTOH, the taxes on gas in those countries reflect the actual cost of using fossil fuels and maintaining roads so that heavy vehicles can drive on them to burn those fossil fuels.

I would have no problem paying more for a gallon of gas if I knew that the profits to the oil companies were less, and more were going to road maintenance.


----------



## joaquinx

mickisue1 said:


> . . . maintaining roads so that heavy vehicles can drive on them to burn those fossil fuels. . . and more were going to road maintenance.


While I'm no friend of the trucking industry, that industry pays highway taxes based on mileage. Whether they are fair, too high or too low, they are levied. Plus, the trucking industry is a leader in reducing fuel usage and extending mileage of their trucks. (I will probably burn in hell next to my late, truck supporting, uncle for sticking up for this industry.)


----------



## mickisue1

joaquinx said:


> While I'm no friend of the trucking industry, that industry pays highway taxes based on mileage. Whether they are fair, too high or too low, they are levied. Plus, the trucking industry is a leader in reducing fuel usage and extending mileage of their trucks. (I will probably burn in hell next to my late, truck supporting, uncle for sticking up for this industry.)


Trucks aren't the enemy, it's the whole idea that we should be able to eat fresh tender foods at anytime, anywhere.

Right now the truckers, especially independent ones, are getting killed on diesel prices.

My husband drives a diesel Golf, and was putting as little as he could in the tank till prices came down a bit. Gasoline was at $3.19-$3.39, and diesel over $4.50. He gets great mileage, but when you're paying more than $1.25 a gallon more than gas, it destroys that advantage, fast.


----------



## jasavak

mickisue1 said:


> Whereas in the US, the oil companies receive enormous subsidies, and raise their prices at will.
> 
> The cost of a gallon of gas in the US is much less than the approximately equivalent four liters in the eurozone.
> 
> OTOH, the taxes on gas in those countries reflect the actual cost of using fossil fuels and maintaining roads so that heavy vehicles can drive on them to burn those fossil fuels.
> 
> I would have no problem paying more for a gallon of gas if I knew that the profits to the oil companies were less, and more were going to road maintenance.



Uh , Rockefeller is dead . I guess you don't know that government makes 50 cents per gallon and Exxon only makes 8 cents . Nevertheless I drive an electric car .


----------



## mes1952

I have lived in Mexico (Tijuana & Rosarito) for 2 years and always use "Verde" gas and NEVER had a problem with my Toyota RAV4. Most people don't know that Pemex gasoline is refined in Texas as there are no refineries located in Mexico. I've met people who have Mercedes and other expensive cars who report they've never had a problem with Mexican gasoline.
I wouldn't hold my breath on any success with PROFECO. A friend of mine had a complaint about an electricity bill and did 3 trips to the office and ultimately nothing was rectified. Most Mexicans say they wouldn't even bother with registering a complaint with them as Mexicans view PROFECO as simply a PR product of the government which does little except take complaints.
Sometimes the problem is the specific station and usually locals will tell you where the best place to get gas is in town.


----------



## joaquinx

mes1952 said:


> Most people don't know that Pemex gasoline is refined in Texas as there are no refineries located in Mexico.


This was discussed before in this thread. Mexico has, at least, six refineries.


----------



## jasavak

joaquinx said:


> This was discussed before in this thread. Mexico has, at least, six refineries.



Yes , Mexico imports around 40% of their gasoline . I imagine a correct statement could be 100% of the gasoline near the towns along the northern border is imported from the U.S.


----------



## joaquinx

jasavak said:


> Yes , Mexico imports around 40% of their gasoline . I imagine a correct statement could be 100% of the gasoline near the towns along the northern border is imported from the U.S.


The refineries in Reynosa, Tamaulipas and Cadereyta Jiménez, Nuevo León might toss a wrench into that statement.


----------



## jasavak

joaquinx said:


> The refineries in Reynosa, Tamaulipas and Cadereyta Jiménez, Nuevo León might toss a wrench into that statement.



Ok , How about 100% of the gasoline in Rosarito Beach .


----------



## joaquinx

jasavak said:


> Ok , How about 100% of the gasoline in Rosarito Beach .


Sounds like a plan to me. Fill it up!


----------



## chicois8

Have a 2011 Subaru Outback, In California it gets 30 MPG,In Mexico it gets 37.5 MPG...I have over 50,000 Mexico miles without a problem.........


----------



## TundraGreen

chicois8 said:


> Have a 2011 Subaru Outback, In California it gets 30 MPG,In Mexico it gets 37.5 MPG...I have over 50,000 Mexico miles without a problem.........


Is the difference in consumption a result of the ethanol in California gas?


----------



## johnmex

TundraGreen said:


> Is the difference in consumption a result of the ethanol in California gas?


It could also be due to differences in altitude...


----------



## chicois8

It could be a combination of both although both my homes are at sea level...


----------



## RVGRINGO

Most modern vehicles adjust for altitude. So, I suspect the alcohol is the culprit. It does give poorer mileage, when added to gasoline, but I didn't think it was that much!
The corn growers love it, though. Scandalous!


----------



## mickisue1

RVGRINGO said:


> Most modern vehicles adjust for altitude. So, I suspect the alcohol is the culprit. It does give poorer mileage, when added to gasoline, but I didn't think it was that much!
> The corn growers love it, though. Scandalous!


As do, ironically, the petroleum producers, as most of the fertilizers/pesticides/herbicides used for large scale growing of corn use large amounts of petroleum. Ethanol is a boondoggle foisted on us by the big agribusiness corporations.


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> Most modern vehicles adjust for altitude. …


When I moved from sea level California to mile high Colorado, my mileage improved. I attributed it to the vehicle computer adjusting the combustion to compensate for the reduced amount of oxygen, as RV says. The net affect was that my motorcycle had less power but used less gas. I am not sure if that was true, but I continue to believe it until someone proves me wrong.


----------



## chicois8

If there is a gas problem in Mexico Pemex hasen't heard, I am on the coast of Nayarit and in the last 2 years Pemex has built 5 huge stations within 20 miles of Guayabitos and I discovered one in progress today...there like starbucks,one on every block...


----------



## TundraGreen

chicois8 said:


> If there is a gas problem in Mexico Pemex hasen't heard, I am on the coast of Nayarit and in the last 2 years Pemex has built 5 huge stations within 20 miles of Guayabitos and I discovered one in progress today...there like starbucks,one on every block...


I am always amazed at how luxurious the Pemex stations are. In urban areas where you might think real estate would be expensive, they have huge lots.


----------



## chicois8

I went into the newest one in my town to use the ATM and to use the restroom, it had 4 urinals, 4 wash bowls and 4 stalls including the biggest handicapped one I have ever seen, in fact it was the nicest restroom I have ever seen in 60 years traveling in Mexico..........


----------

